# Baby frog found in tank =D R. Iquitos



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

So I just found my first ever offspring of my 4 R.Amazonica Iquitos!! Just sitting on a leaf. Never saw a tadpole in there. All natural lol. I looked through out the whole tank and dident find any other breeding other than 1 egg. The 2 parents are in the other pic. ... Could there be more baby frogs crawling around?? I pulled the baby and have him in a growout container with springs.


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

What a cool find!! Your frogs are very pretty and healthy looking too.
I just had my first tadpoles hatch from their eggs today - Blue Azureus.
Last night I also found a new small clutch of 5 eggs from the same Blues.


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

LRB said:


> What a cool find!! Your frogs are very pretty and healthy looking too.
> I just had my first tadpoles hatch from their eggs today - Blue Azureus.
> Last night I also found a new small clutch of 5 eggs from the same Blues.


Thank you! Thats awsome. I just found an egg. ill be kepping an eye on it


----------



## carnzayne (Jan 3, 2017)

what does your tank look like?

It sucks not being able to look through the whole tank because you don't want do disturb anyone even if you want to


----------



## OrangeD (Oct 8, 2015)

Very cool congrats


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes juvies are out when the lights are first turned on in the morning. Some collectors also look at night in the broms using flashlights. Its always fun to find baby frogs--congrats


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

carnzayne said:


> what does your tank look like?
> 
> It sucks not being able to look through the whole tank because you don't want do disturb anyone even if you want to



Here you go. It was alot more bushy when i had the creeping charlie. it took over the whole tank. So i cut it all out because i never saw the frogs anymore, now i see them all the time.


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

OrangeD said:


> Very cool congrats




Thank you! =D


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

oldlady25715 said:


> Sometimes juvies are out when the lights are first turned on in the morning. Some collectors also look at night in the broms using flashlights. Its always fun to find baby frogs--congrats


So iv tried this over the weekend and no luck. I hope there's at least 1 more in there.


----------



## Jbenedicta (Aug 22, 2016)

Very cool. Even in a viv...nature finds a way. Love those frogs!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Surprise babies are the best! Congratulations!


----------



## C&C Exotics (Nov 12, 2015)

I seriously doubt there are more offspring in the tank, sorry to kill your hopes. R. Amazonica tadpoles are cannibalistic, they will eat other unhatched eggs if they are the first to hatch and sometimes eat other tads. If the parents had one tadpole already in the tank under their care they would be feeding it the eggs they would be laying elsewhere to sustain the tad. I have a breeding pair of Iquitos as well, I have small 2oz cups and film canisters throughout the viv which I check regularly and pull as soon as I see eggs. Mist 3-4 times a day and keep the water in the cups CLEAN, I've found those are the keys to breeding them.


----------



## mferg72 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice find. Congrats


----------



## natureboy (Mar 27, 2016)

C&C Exotics said:


> I seriously doubt there are more offspring in the tank, sorry to kill your hopes. R. Amazonica tadpoles are cannibalistic, they will eat other unhatched eggs if they are the first to hatch and sometimes eat other tads. If the parents had one tadpole already in the tank under their care they would be feeding it the eggs they would be laying elsewhere to sustain the tad. I have a breeding pair of Iquitos as well, I have small 2oz cups and film canisters throughout the viv which I check regularly and pull as soon as I see eggs. Mist 3-4 times a day and keep the water in the cups CLEAN, I've found those are the keys to breeding them.



Thank you for the advice!


----------

